# What are you paying for?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright, I'm a fan of food, in general. You all, I think, know that I prefer Fromm, however I honestly do not have a favorite dog food. Ok, if I did have one it might be Fromm-if we are talking kibble anyway. 

I try to keep an open mind when it comes to dog food, and I try not to shove Fromm down the throats of new comers, I really believe people need to do their own research and choose what they are most comfortable with feeding. 

I believe there are several right ways to do dog food- and there are so many options out there for us, but for the sake of this thread, I'm discussing kibble. I kinda put this following list together to compare prices from www.mrchewy.com and ingredients. I am still floored at how much some people will pay for names like Blue Buffalo over brands like Fromm, when, I feel like wow, the ingredients don't say it's worth more, you know?

I don't dislike Blue, I think it's great, I am just amazed at the amount all of us spend on these high priced kibbles. So, I put together some ingredient lists, and I'm going to post them and it will be lengthy...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

ACANA 15 LB BAG APROX 32.99
CHICKEN AND BURBANK POTATO
Chicken & Burbank Potato | Acana
PROTEIN 28%
FAT 17%
FIBER 4%

Chicken meal, 
deboned chicken, 
whole potato, 
steel-cut oats, 
peas, 
whole egg, 
deboned flounder, 
sun-cured alfalfa, 
chicken fat, 
oat flakes, 
chicken liver, 
chicken liver oil, 
herring oil, 
pea fiber, 
whole apples, 
whole pears, 
sweet potato, 
pumpkin, 
butternut squash, 
parsnips, 
carrots, 
spinach, 
cranberries, 
blueberries, 
kelp, 
chicory root, 
juniper berries, 
angelica root, 
marigold flowers, 
sweet fennel, 
peppermint leaf, 
lavender, 
rosemary.
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CANINE CAVIAR OPEN SKY GRAIN FREE ALS 12 LB APROX 40.99
http://mycaninecaviar.com/product/open-sky-als/
PROTEIN 29%
FAT 15 %
FIBER 3.3%

Duck Meal,
Chick Peas, 
Duck Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), 
Menhaden Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), 
Sun Cured Alfalfa, 
Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture,
Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture, 
Sun-Cured Kelp, FOS (prebiotic), Calcium Proteinate,
Sodium Chloride, 
Lecithin, 
Choline Chloride, 
Parsley, 
Fenugreek, 
Peppermint, 
Taurine, 
Selenium, 
Whole Clove Garlic, 
Vitamin E, 
Zinc Proteinate, 
Vitamin C, 
Papaya, 
Rose Hips, 
Yucca Schidigera Extract, 
Niacin, 
Beta-Carotene, 
Manganese Proteinate, 
Vitamin D3, 
Biotin, 
Vitamin A, 
Riboflavin, 
Vitamin B12, 
Potassium Proteinate, 
Folic Acid.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Fromm Surf and Turf (four star formula) All Life Stages
12 LB APROX 33.99
Grain-Free Surf & Turf dog food - Fromm Family Foods
30% Protein
19% Fat 
3.5% Fiber
Ingredients 
1.Pacific Wild Salmon
2.Duck Meal
3.Russet Potatoes
4.Pea Flour
5.Sweet Potatoes
6.Duck
7.Chicken Fat
8.Dried Tomato Pomace
9.Salmon Meal
10.Whole Dried Egg
11.Pea Protein
12.Chicken
13.Flaxseed
14.Wisconsin Cheese
15.Salmon Oil
16.Chicken Broth
17.Carrots
18.Broccoli
19.Cauliflower
20.Apples
21.Green Beans
22.Chicken Cartilage
23.Potassium Chloride
24.Cranberries
25.Blueberries
26.Salt
27.Chicory Root Extract
28.Alfalfa Sprouts
29.Yucca Schidigera Extract
30.Sodium Selenite
31.Folic Acid
32.Taurine
33.Parsley
34.Vitamins 
vitamin A acetate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin B12 supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin
35.Minerals 
zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganous sulfate, magnesium sulfate, copper sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, sorbic acid (preservative), ferrous proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, magnesium proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate
36.Probiotics 
dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

BLUE BUFFALO WILDERNESS SMALL BREED ADULT CHICKEN RECIPE
36% PROTEIN
15% FAT
7% FIBER
11LB APROX 33.99
BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Small Breed Dogs ? Grain Free
Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, 
Chicken Meal, 
Turkey Meal, 
Peas, 
Tapioca Starch,Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), 
Dried Egg,Natural Chicken Flavor, 
Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), 
Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), 
Potatoes, 
Alfalfa Meal, 
Potato Starch, 
Whole Carrots, 
Whole Sweet Potatoes, 
Blueberries, 
Cranberries, 
Barley Grass, 
Dried Parsley, 
Dried Kelp, 
Taurine, 
Yucca Schidigera Extract, 
L-Carnitine, 
L-Lysine, 
Glucosamine Hydrochloride, 
Turmeric, 
Oil of Rosemary, 
Beta Carotene, 
Vitamin A Supplement, 
Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), 
Niacin (Vitamin B3), 
d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), 
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), 
Biotin (Vitamin B7), 
Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), 
Vitamin B12 Supplement, 
Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), 
Vitamin D3 Supplement, 
Vitamin E Supplement, 
Iron Amino Acid Chelate, 
Choline Chloride, 
Sodium Selenite, 
Calcium Iodate, 
Salt, 
Caramel,Potassium Chloride, 
Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), 
Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, 
Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, 
Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So, Mr Chewy does not reflect the prices of my local boutique, where Fromm is the least expensive. That aside....

People are always like, 'What food do I get? What is the best?" I think they mean, what do I look for?

The above foods are all decent options, I think-however I can not excuse the ingredients in Canine Caviar compared to the others - and even more so when you consider price. So, it leaves me scratching my head a little.

Look for good ingredients-ingredients that are not sourced from China, if you can dig that deep and if it can be at all helped. Look for a company who is helpful and answers your questions and has great customer service. 

We live in an imperfect world, recalls happen, and one day, all that companies are going to have to lean on is their customer service.

I look for AAFCO guidlines to be met on foods, I, like feeding trials, I prefer my boys not to be a food companies test subject. For malts, I prefer lower protein levels 30% or lower.

I like companies that own their own facilities, as they can keep an eye on production and are held to a higher standard as far as I am concerned at keeping those facilities in order. Smaller companies have more to lose and tend to value their customers more. I do like smaller companies.

I don't think there is a perfect company, but I do believe there are several good options we have.

I guess the point of this thread, was to give those who are unsure of what to look for, a general idea of what to look for, I hope I didn't just create more mass confusion.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Shelly do you buy a 15 pound bag? I never do, so I'm probably paying more, but I switch the flavors up with Fromm and the pet store that I buy from is just down the street.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Shelly do you buy a 15 pound bag? I never do, so I'm probably paying more, but I switch the flavors up with Fromm and the pet store that I buy from is just down the street.


Now that I have my two, I do buy the 12 lb bags of fromm, or if you're buying the Fromm four star that has grain, it will be 15lb. The smaller bags don't even last us a month anymore. It does save a bit of money if you buy the larger ones


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pet People us where I buy my food, and you get a card punched for every purchase of food after you buy 12, the 13th bag is free. It has to be the same brand though. I have three cards going!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Shelly do you buy a 15 pound bag? I never do, so I'm probably paying more, but I switch the flavors up with Fromm and the pet store that I buy from is just down the street.



With 5 i do buy the 15lb bags of Fromm's, next time i need to buy food for the kids i may get the biggest bag and store 2/3 in the freezer that way it's even more cost effective.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Pet People us where I buy my food, and you get a card punched for every purchase of food after you buy 12, the 13th bag is free. It has to be the same brand though. I have three cards going!!


Hahaha! I only laugh because I think I was at like 9 bags out of 12 for Fromm when they lost my list that they kept.... :angry: the pet store that is. Oh well, but I hear ya, I'd have to do some math to find out if that made a difference or not  might not be a big difference for you?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shelly, you really did your research. I homecook most of the time and do feed Fromm (wet food) when I don't have time. I feel they give the most for the money they charge. Thanks for posting such great info. :aktion033:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks! I don't mind paying more to get a great quality food for Leila. Compared to what I pay for us humans to eat, her food is cheap. My problem is not knowing what all she needs. I've been told to stay less than 30% protein, grain-free, dye free, and human quality. I also wonder about preservatives or any ingredient that doesn't sound like a real food or vitamin/mineral. Other than that, I don't know what to look for. Oh, and I look for it to be made in the USA or Canada. What else should I know?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thanks! I don't mind paying more to get a great quality food for Leila. Compared to what I pay for us humans to eat, her food is cheap. My problem is not knowing what all she needs. I've been told to stay less than 30% protein, grain-free, dye free, and human quality. I also wonder about preservatives or any ingredient that doesn't sound like a real food or vitamin/mineral. Other than that, I don't know what to look for. Oh, and I look for it to be made in the USA or Canada. What else should I know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I think you have a pretty good handle on what to look for. Now, if you want to go more natural, you could look into thinks like home cooking (which I recommend seeing a holistic vet before you implement) or even using dehydrated foods The Honest Kitchen is my favorite  all human grade made in a human food plant. Good stuff!

Freshpet is another good choice, I know they are big on being more natural and staying away from preservitives.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I think you have a pretty good handle on what to look for. Now, if you want to go more natural, you could look into thinks like home cooking (which I recommend seeing a holistic vet before you implement) or even using dehydrated foods The Honest Kitchen is my favorite  all human grade made in a human food plant. Good stuff!
> 
> Freshpet is another good choice, I know they are big on being more natural and staying away from preservitives.


Thank you! I don't know if there are any holistic vets around here. I've never heard of one until I started coming to SM. I will definitely look into it though. I do have a food dehydrator and am interested in using it for Leila after I read a post last night on here that struck my interest. I just need to learn what all she can have. Are The Honest Kitchen and Freshpet foods already made? Also, if I don't want to cook her food every day, is it ok to make a lot ahead of time and freeze it?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thank you! I don't know if there are any holistic vets around here. I've never heard of one until I started coming to SM. I will definitely look into it though. I do have a food dehydrator and am interested in using it for Leila after I read a post last night on here that struck my interest. I just need to learn what all she can have. Are The Honest Kitchen and Freshpet foods already made? Also, if I don't want to cook her food every day, is it ok to make a lot ahead of time and freeze it?


I am very much a noob when it comes to home cooking, Tori is brilliant with it as Grace eats a special home made diet, I think Gus might too. (She is the one who shares the yummy human/dog recipes that you can share with yoru fluffs) There are a few other SMers that home cook and know tons more than I do on the subject. I do believe with home cooking you only want to keep a few days worth in the fridge and I'm sure you could freeze some to make it last longer but I'm not sure how long and how much you should do if you go that route.

I have read one book so far on home cooking, it's Dr. Becker's book-I purchased it off of mercolapets.com I believe. It's a great read and VERY educational, she gives you recipes and tells you how to mix the foods and so on. I have seen others suggest other books to, but I will have to leave that up to them as this is the only one I really know.

The Honest Kitchen www.thehonestkitchen.com is dehydrated food, it's a powder mix that you add water to, let sit for about five minutes and then serve. I am in LOVE with these type of mixes and trying to learn more about them at the present, they are my current obsession. My boys, pee more with it though so if you take them outside to potty be prepared for that.

Freshpet has fresh foods-an open roll of their food will last about a week in the frige, you can freeze it, but it does change the consistancy a bit. My boys didn't seem to notice the difference though. They have bags of food too instead of kibble its like fresh chunks of meat and some veggies. You can find these in some grocery stores in the pet section in their own frige, you can also find them in pet stores and petco and petsmart in particular. These too made my boys pee more.


----------

